# When to start walking?



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Murphy was 13 weeks when I got her and I started walking her almost right away. We walked for 10 - 20 minutes twice a day and worked up to an hour first thing in the morning by the time she was about 6 months old. We just got a little 10 week old bedlington terrier puppy and he's much smaller. I'm walking him once a day and started with just 10 or 15 minutes. I judge by how much energy he has. If he starts to slow down, we call it quits.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am guessing that if your puppy has had two sets of shots, you can probably walk him down the street. I know a lot of people say not to take your dogs to the parks and places like Petco for the fear of catching something. I don't subscribe to that school of though and always took my dogs to the parks and such as soon as I got them (between 8 and 12 weeks of age) before all their shots were finished. Again, it is not recommended, just what I did, with great sucess.  

Why did you have to carry Chase, does he not like to walk?

Edited to add that my dogs have crazy stamina. I introduced them to the park and they would run/play for about 1 hour in the a.m. and 30 minutes in the p.m. every day since they were 10 and 12 weeks old respectively. When I got my Havanese at 12 weeks and 3.8 lbs he was able to keep up with Romeo (my cream spoo) through the entire 50 minute beach walk, running as much if not more than the spoo.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

He just stopped and sat...we had not even gotten that far he wasn't tired. I had just walked 3 houses down. I think it's because he is not use to the harness. I got some treats and gave him treats when he started walking saying 'walk' and he got the idea. This gives me an idea of how long to walk him tho. He's needing something in the mornings to get rid of that extra puppy energy.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

I waited til belle was a month old then started walking her


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I am guess he has had 2 sets of shots so I think your ok just don't let him drink dirty water or eat poop. Which you never would anyways.
My guys can walk and always could LOL I think a good 15-20 at night will help settle them for the night in the crate. and same in morning or longer if he is still crazy.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I was wondering this morning if your pup was used to the collar and leash. Sounds like he just doesn't like the feel of the harness and/or leash. If that's the case, it's important that you don't give in. If he can just sit and you'll carry him home, he'll never find out how much fun it is to go on walks with you.

Does he wear them around the house to get used to the feeling? If you give him lots of treats and make if fun to be out on a leash and harness I'm sure he'll be walking along with you in no time.


----------



## pmdavis (May 6, 2009)

Roxanne is 13 weeks old and we are walking abou 30-40 minutes every evening. She actually put her foot down (litterally) when I first started at 9 weeks, but I worked with her and now she loves it. 

Plus, we started puppy pre-school, and they suggest that you have your puppy drag a leash through the house until they are out of the puppy stage. The puprose of this is to be able to control them... when they are ripping up your oriental rug... just step on the leash, pick it up and take them to a time out, such as tieing up to a door. Using the leash through the house should help to your puppy to get use to the collar and leash.

Good luck! 

p


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

kathyd said:


> I was wondering this morning if your pup was used to the collar and leash. Sounds like he just doesn't like the feel of the harness and/or leash. If that's the case, it's important that you don't give in. If he can just sit and you'll carry him home, he'll never find out how much fun it is to go on walks with you.
> 
> Does he wear them around the house to get used to the feeling? If you give him lots of treats and make if fun to be out on a leash and harness I'm sure he'll be walking along with you in no time.



This is what I'm thinking, he's not used to the harness...he wears a collar in the house but I walk him in a harness. He's up to date on shots so no worries there. 

I'm going to try again this evening and see how it goes...I am so sick right (I got the croup!! who gets the croup at almost 30?) now though I wish I had some sleeping pills for the little dude.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_THE CROUP!! God bless you hon. I never had it but my brother used to get it and a couple of my children had it and now my grandson gets it. Take care of yourself!!
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Never given it much thought but the trainer Saleen is taking classes with says that younger pups shouldn't be going for long walks as it stresses growing bones and joints by over working them. I would think that at 13 weeks old a 30 -40 minute walk is a bit much. Saleen goes around the block now at 6 months old but when we first got her it was down the street or drive to the park and let her wander around so it wasn't really a structured walk per say. More like an outting. I was also advised to not allow her to do things like weave poles, jumping off furnature, jumping in and out of the car and such. I didn't really do any real research on the topic, just figured better safe than sorry and not walking a mile a day as a young pup wasn't going to harm her lol.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

We're only out about 15 minutes and not far at all. He's still not very old I understand but I do want him getting use to street noises and such.


----------

